# Sub needed for Huntsville Ontario



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Hi folks,

We are looking for a subcontractor to service a client in Huntsville Ontario. Needed is a loader, plow truck, and salt or sand/salt capabilities. We will supply the pusher box for the loader. 

Thanks,
Pat


----------

